# Monti bleaching help



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So last few days this purple month has started to bleach, at first I just thought it was new growth but it looks like it's spreading slowly. Thoughts?

Not sure what happened, there's nothing stinging it


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*monti*

hey paul wheres the monti sitting ..how longs has it been in that spot .


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Paul,
Inspect it closely, you might have montipora eating nudis on it. I would take it out and give it a 5 min dip in melafix. Gently shaking it in the bath and see what comes off of it.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

tom g said:


> hey paul wheres the monti sitting ..how longs has it been in that spot .


Been in there for months, same spot


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

cica said:


> Hi Paul,
> Inspect it closely, you might have montipora eating nudis on it. I would take it out and give it a 5 min dip in melafix. Gently shaking it in the bath and see what comes off of it.


It's incrusted on the rock


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> It's incrusted on the rock


Wait for the night then inspect it with flashlight. If there are MENs (monti eating nudis) on it then you should see some. Hard to spot them.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Really hard to see what's going on in the picture. If you haven't changed lighting and its been there for months its definitely not bleaching, especially not at the slow rate you are describing. You've got a pest problem .


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Really hard to see what's going on in the picture. If you haven't changed lighting and its been there for months its definitely not bleaching, especially not at the slow rate you are describing. You've got a pest problem .


Oh my God, don't say that ! ; 0


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So last night i did notice some critter on it, not sure what the heck it was but I"m sure it wasn't a nudibranch. I looked them up and don't think thats what it is.

This morning i noticed that something is now nipping at my watermelon chalice.

How can i kill the little bugger if i see him on it tonight? Hot water?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to say, not a nudi for sure! It isn't bleaching either.

This happens to monti's all the time when you have a critter in there trying to "nip" at pieces of algae or other things that are on the monti. No need to worry since it will grow back.

Just keep an eye open to see who it might be.

Another way to ensure that the piece doesn't die is to frag it and put that frag on a frag rack or in another place in your tank. That way if your mother colony dies you always have a backup!!!

Now that you're a seasoned pro, you should do this with all your corals.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I was going to say, not a nudi for sure! It isn't bleaching either.
> 
> This happens to monti's all the time when you have a critter in there trying to "nip" at pieces of algae or other things that are on the monti. No need to worry since it will grow back.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I already two other frags elsewhere of this baby. Lol. I learned a few things from you guys.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I was going to say, not a nudi for sure! It isn't bleaching either.
> 
> This happens to monti's all the time when you have a critter in there trying to "nip" at pieces of algae or other things that are on the monti. No need to worry since it will grow back.
> 
> ...


Do we have a back up of that monti we took out shares on??? (Sorry for the hijack Paul, just needed to ask.....)&#128586;


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't make me cry Cheryl


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Cry? I still haven't seen a corpse so as far as I am concerned everything is still fine......


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Cry? I still haven't seen a corpse so as far as I am concerned everything is still fine......


To be honest I stole it. . It's been in my tank all this time.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just had a look and it looks like a few pods( at least that's what they look like) on the monti.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Monti has been removed and dipped, fragged. 

Chalice is still being eaten by something but I don't see what it is.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Did anything come off of the monti?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

cica said:


> Did anything come off of the monti?


Two creatures that rolled up into little balls, looked like snails, very tinny.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Any updates Paul? How are the montis doing?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

PaulF757 said:


> Two creatures that rolled up into little balls, looked like snails, very tinny.


sounds like monti eating nudibranchs.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, they're done for now, i removed it dipped it and fragged it. Its healing nicely. Now if i can just figure out whats eating my rainbow chalice.


----------

